# Emergency heat for an apartment.



## Two Seven One

Hello all,

As in my earlier posts I'm new to prepping. I live in an apartment complex and am trying to figure out a reliable emergency heat system should I stay put for some time during the winter season. We are not allowed to have kerosene heaters and such due to fire code. Plus even if I were to have one I imagine gas fuels would be in short supply/availability. What are some good alternatives? 

I know it might sound stupid but I was thinking I could tear my oven apart and convert it into a wood burning stove using torn out metal duct work to make a chimney for ventilation. My complex is surrounded by forest so there is plenty of wood. 

Anyway, I'm here for advice and recommendations and sorry if I sound stupid and totally newbish. Thank you for your time.


----------



## inceptor

Here is something to consider.


----------



## Two Seven One

inceptor said:


> Here is something to consider.


Very cool. Thanks for sharing. I couldn't tell for sure what the fuel source was. He said he bought them at dollar tree so I'm guessing it is a sterno? If so how long will a single source burn?


----------



## dwight55

Invest in some really good thermal insulating clothing. 

Fire codes and such will inhibit anything beyond electric heaters most of the time, . . . but your body generates it's own heat, . . . just capture it with the clothing you have on.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Targetshooter

The packages of hand warmers you can get at Walmart or sporting good store help , I used them one winter when we lost power for 2 days , you can put them in your shoes to keep your feet warm to .


----------



## Illini Warrior

Two Seven One said:


> Hello all,
> 
> As in my earlier posts I'm new to prepping. I live in an apartment complex and am trying to figure out a reliable emergency heat system should I stay put for some time during the winter season. We are not allowed to have kerosene heaters and such due to fire code. Plus even if I were to have one I imagine gas fuels would be in short supply/availability. What are some good alternatives?
> 
> I know it might sound stupid but I was thinking I could tear my oven apart and convert it into a wood burning stove using torn out metal duct work to make a chimney for ventilation. My complex is surrounded by forest so there is plenty of wood.
> 
> Anyway, I'm here for advice and recommendations and sorry if I sound stupid and totally newbish. Thank you for your time.


there's a power outage for a day or two and you're ready to go all critical mass overload and cause $1,000s of damage to your apartment? - and then wonder about getting firewood?

you have a patio? ... somewhere for a propane BBQ grill? .... Mr Heater has a variety of propane portable heaters for every heating situation - with an adapter hose almost all will hook up to the large BBQ sized propane tanks (20lb) .... enough fuel for a week or more - cooking source included

are you prepped to reduce your living space to the minimum? - you won't be heating the whole apartment - plastic sheeting/tarps to close off rooms - extra blankets - sleeping bag - pop up tent for nitetime sleeping - ect ect


----------



## csi-tech

Mr. Heater Big Buddy. They are approved for indoor use with the small bottles and should meet code. If you have natural gas you can get vent free gas logs. Very nice and provide like a billion BTUs. They will flat put me out of a 2500 square foot house if I crank them up.

Those terra cotta heaters are dangerous.


----------



## Real Old Man

We had one of these many years ago when I was in Korea. They take a small butane cartridge (think they're 3 for $5 ) and kept the chill out of my toyota van even down to the teens. wich | Rakuten Global Market: GASPIA portable gas heater (PGH-1000)

You do need to keep a window cracked to keep from building up carbon monoxide


----------



## Chipper

Second on the Buddy heater. They work great in the deer stand on those cold WI mornings. Only problem is condensation on the windows. If you moved into a small area like a bathroom or small bedroom they should work fine. Your not going to heat the entire apartment. You will still have to be careful about ventilation and fresh air.

Check out a small wood pellet stove. You could easily vent one out the window in an emergency. Not as much heat to worry about in the chimney as a regular wood stove. Virtually no smoke and you could hide it when not in use.


----------



## SittingElf

Whatever way you go, make sure you have a couple of battery powered carbon monoxide detectors in your dwelling.

You would be stunned by the number of people that die each year from Carbon Monoxide poisoning in their own homes.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

3rd on the propane heaters. You can buy an adapter to fill the one pound bottles from a 20 pound tank. Enerco - Mr Heater F276172 Propane Tank Refill Adapter - Walmart.com You may want to buy a propane camping stove while you are at it.


----------



## csi-tech

My Mr. Heater Big Buddy kept my 26' travel trailer "liveable" down to 18 degrees last winter during hunting season. That was just using one of the two panels and set to medium. I still slept in my patrol bag with some blankets and was toasty warm.

Until my hunting buddy woke up and turned on the propane heat furnace and I began to roast like a turkey in an oven bag. Maybe for Christmas this year I'll get him a sleep mask and some comfy slippers to keep his little toes warm.


----------



## A Watchman

Tried and proven. The Mr. Heater Big Buddy. I have mine set up to run off of a 20 gallon propane tank and as preciously stated by csi-tech they are approved for indoor use with the small propane bottles. However, don't be a putz ........ always have CO monitors in your dwelling.


----------



## Illini Warrior

A Watchman said:


> Tried and proven. The Mr. Heater Big Buddy. I have mine set up to run off of a 20 gallon propane tank and as preciously stated by csi-tech they are approved for indoor use with the small propane bottles. However, don't be a putz ........ always have CO monitors in your dwelling.


only thing not approved about running off the 20lb tanks is having a tank indoors - work that out somehow and it's the best deal going ....


----------



## SOCOM42

The best way to go has already been mentioned several times, the Mr. Heater Big Buddy.

First if you have a power outtage in cold weather,

don't plan on heating the whole place, select one room most likely the living room, close it off and plan on stayng in there.

Closing off the others will control heat loss with each acting as a buffer with the outside.

Coleman lanterns generate a lot of heat too, gasoline or propane, former is better for it.

The CO detector is a good idea.

THE Big Buddy burns real clean due to combustion against the ceramic plates. 

IF the water is still running, set the faucets to drip and flush toilets every six hours or so.

You can take a piece of one inch wide paper, fold in half, flush toilet, lift flapper and stick in so flapper wll allow some leakage, will keep it from freezing..


----------



## Illini Warrior

SOCOM42 said:


> The best way to go has already been mentioned several times, the Mr. Heater Big Buddy.
> 
> First if you have a power outtage in cold weather,
> 
> don't plan on heating the whole place, select one room most likely the living room, close it off and plan on stayng in there.
> 
> Closing off the others will control heat loss with each acting as a buffer with the outside.
> 
> Coleman lanterns generate a lot of heat too, gasoline or propane, former is better for it.
> 
> The CO detector is a good idea.
> 
> THE Big Buddy burns real clean due to combustion against the ceramic plates.
> 
> IF the water is still running, set the faucets to drip and flush toilets every six hours or so.
> 
> You can take a piece of one inch wide paper, fold in half, flush toilet, lift flapper and stick in so flapper wll allow some leakage, will keep it from freezing..


actually, if you live in an apartment building and have access to the utility facilities - better to shut off the water to the whole building - the landlord or manager could be doing it also .... not going to do much good to do anything apartment independent when the neighboring apartment's plumbing freezes & bursts ....


----------



## 1skrewsloose

I've seen recently on the net space blankets made into sleeping bags. In my mind may be a better choice than the original for staying warm. Why not some of both?


----------



## Mad Trapper

How about a flannel sheet, few wool blankets and a down comforter, AND a friendly shapely girl, or two?


----------



## 1skrewsloose

I'm an old guy with a filthy mind. I like where your coming from! Any port in a storm!


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Buy an Army MSS to sleep in. It will keep you warm and you can lower the heat or turn it off to save propane.


----------



## Cheesewiz

I think the old Dutch oven might help .....lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## New guy 101

Two Seven One said:


> Hello all,
> 
> As in my earlier posts I'm new to prepping. I live in an apartment complex and am trying to figure out a reliable emergency heat system should I stay put for some time during the winter season. We are not allowed to have kerosene heaters and such due to fire code. Plus even if I were to have one I imagine gas fuels would be in short supply/availability. What are some good alternatives?
> 
> I know it might sound stupid but I was thinking I could tear my oven apart and convert it into a wood burning stove using torn out metal duct work to make a chimney for ventilation. My complex is surrounded by forest so there is plenty of wood.
> 
> Anyway, I'm here for advice and recommendations and sorry if I sound stupid and totally newbish. Thank you for your time.


All it takes for a stove is a heat container...stove...an intake of air and an exhaust.

Look at more efficient stove types though. You can gain a lot more heat from some of the newer designs (



 may be more useful. Just get the raw material in hand and its as simple as trial and error....


----------



## SGG

Illini Warrior said:


> there's a power outage for a day or two and you're ready to go all critical mass overload and cause $1,000s of damage to your apartment? - and then wonder about getting firewood?
> 
> you have a patio? ... somewhere for a propane BBQ grill? .... Mr Heater has a variety of propane portable heaters for every heating situation - with an adapter hose almost all will hook up to the large BBQ sized propane tanks (20lb) .... enough fuel for a week or more - cooking source included
> 
> are you prepped to reduce your living space to the minimum? - you won't be heating the whole apartment - plastic sheeting/tarps to close off rooms - extra blankets - sleeping bag - pop up tent for nitetime sleeping - ect ect


Excellent, thank you


----------



## New guy 101

Cheesewiz said:


> I think the old Dutch oven might help .....lol
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You bake with a dutch oven in a fire...


----------



## SGG

New guy 101 said:


> You bake with a dutch oven in a fire...


Not always...


----------



## Prepared One

I have a couple of the Big Buddy heaters. One will warm my entire garage and tool room enough that I can work.

https://www.amazon.com/Mr-Heater-Bi...d=1470575673&sr=8-6&keywords=Big+buddy+heater


----------



## sideKahr

Illini Warrior said:


> actually, if you live in an apartment building and have access to the utility facilities - better to shut off the water to the whole building - the landlord or manager could be doing it also .... not going to do much good to do anything apartment independent when the neighboring apartment's plumbing freezes & bursts ....


Yep. Don't forget to drain the suppy lines after you turn off the water. I also keep a few gallons of anti-freeze to fill the traps.

P.S. Another up vote for the Big Buddy heaters. They work.


----------



## Two Seven One

Illini Warrior said:


> there's a power outage for a day or two and you're ready to go all critical mass overload and cause $1,000s of damage to your apartment? - and then wonder about getting firewood?
> 
> you have a patio? ... somewhere for a propane BBQ grill? .... Mr Heater has a variety of propane portable heaters for every heating situation - with an adapter hose almost all will hook up to the large BBQ sized propane tanks (20lb) .... enough fuel for a week or more - cooking source included
> 
> are you prepped to reduce your living space to the minimum? - you won't be heating the whole apartment - plastic sheeting/tarps to close off rooms - extra blankets - sleeping bag - pop up tent for nitetime sleeping - ect ect


My oven plan was an idea in the event I'm stuck in place for an extended period of time if SHTF. In that case I don't think I'd be too concerned about the damage to my apartment. I guess my main question regarding that idea is if a standard oven is suitable for conversion to a wood burning stove. I do have a deck but also can not have a grill again due to fire code. Of course I don't think that excludes me from having a propane tank.

Thanks for the tips and to everyone else as well. It sounds like I need to get a full propane tank or two, a Mr Heater, some tarps and CO monitors.


----------



## Slippy

Two Seven One said:


> My oven plan was an idea in the event I'm stuck in place for an extended period of time if SHTF. In that case I don't think I'd be too concerned about the damage to my apartment. I guess my main question regarding that idea is if a standard oven is suitable for conversion to a wood burning stove. I do have a deck but also can not have a grill again due to fire code. Of course I don't think that excludes me from having a propane tank.
> 
> Thanks for the tips and to everyone else as well. It sounds like I need to get a full propane tank or two, a Mr Heater, some tarps and CO monitors.


Is it possible for you to move from the apartment?


----------



## Two Seven One

Slippy said:


> Is it possible for you to move from the apartment?


It is but I don't have a plan yet or a secure place to go. I guess it depends on the circumstances but if I could stay in place I'd try. I live about 100 yards from a huge natural water supply full of fish so if the water doesn't get contaminated that is a big plus as long as I have a way to purify it. There is forest all around with a number of small game, rabbits, squirrels, ducks and such. There are also large fields that could be used to grow crops in the warmer months. My apartment complex is also well off the beaten path so I don't know if there would be a lot of intruders. I imagine at some point there would be. So in summary there is plenty of shelter, water, wood for burning and other needs, and forest for hunting and trapping.

Maybe staying in place isn't a good idea but in some cases doesn't that depend on the situation? As noted, prepping is a new thing for me so I'm always open to suggestions and tips.

Edit: I just realized I might have read that wrong. If you mean move as into some place else like a house that doesn't have all the fire codes and such, not really, in the near future at least.


----------



## A Watchman

Two Seven One said:


> *Maybe staying in place isn't a good idea but in some cases doesn't that depend on the situation*? As noted, prepping is a new thing for me so I'm always open to suggestions and tips.


It isn't in your case. In an apartment you control very little, and are surrounded by too many sheeple you will prove to be your enemy. You have no say in property utilities, perimeter security, proximity of others and their access to your front door, the ability to come and go unnoticed, what you can or cant do in, or to your house in a dire situation......... get the picture?


----------



## Two Seven One

A Watchman said:


> It isn't in your case. In an apartment you control very little, and are surrounded by too many sheeple you will prove to be your enemy. You have no say in property utilities, perimeter security, proximity of others and their access to your front door, the ability to come and go unnoticed, what you can or cant do in, or to your house in a dire situation......... get the picture?


Yeah I understand and have thought about that. I really don't have a lot of options right now that I can think of. Perhaps that is another topic I should consider posting. I can't afford a camper to bug out with or a shelter off site. So I'd be left with trying to stay put and make what I can out of it or bug out into the woods and have to rely on survival skills I have not yet learned or practiced. Given my proximity to a major city I don't really want to jump in my car and head off to who knows where hoping I can find an emergency shelter that may or may not already be over crowded or in a state of distress and also hope to not get stuck in a mega traffic jam along the way. But I do understand what you mean. Maybe I need to consider and ask what my best bug out options may be. Thanks.


----------



## A Watchman

Two Seven One,

You are thinking forward that is good. A critical step #1. 

Remember as you get advice here that no one size fits all approach works. Consider your own logistics, resources, barriers, and situations you want to prepare for. Then do so, to the best of your abilities.


----------



## Two Seven One

A Watchman said:


> Two Seven One,
> 
> You are thinking forward that is good. A critical step #1.
> 
> Remember as you get advice here that no one size fits all approach works. Consider your own logistics, resources, barriers, and situations you want to prepare for. Then do so, to the best of your abilities.


Thank you. I'm sure a lot of people that have read my posts here over the last few days are thinking, "This guy wouldn't last 3 days if SHTF". My goal here is to learn from those of you with a lot of knowledge and expertise and hopefully be able to contribute to the community in the future based on what I have learned and practiced.


----------



## Medic33

so let me get this straight- you are worried about codes in you APT but in an emergency your planning(or were planning) to rip up your stove and ***** rig it into a wood burning furnace?
naw, it doesn't seem like that holds water to me. 
get a freaking propane heater and hide the thing in the closet with a water bob(look it up).


----------



## Two Seven One

Medic33 said:


> so let me get this straight- you are worried about codes in you APT but in an emergency your planning(or were planning) to rip up your stove and ***** rig it into a wood burning furnace?
> naw, it doesn't seem like that holds water to me.
> get a freaking propane heater and hide the thing in the closet with a water bob(look it up).


I'm not talking about the electricity (my current source of heat) being out for a like a few days. That I can deal with and thanks to advice from others here now have a plan for. I'm not worried about ripping up my oven and rig it if SHTF long term. I don't think my apartment manager will be around or even care in that case.  As it stands now though yes I can't have certain items like grills or kerosene heaters while under normal circumstances. Thanks for the advice and as other have said I will get a Mr. Heater and some propane tanks to store in my utility closet. There is no rule against that.


----------



## Slippy

Two Seven One said:


> Thank you. I'm sure a lot of people that have read my posts here over the last few days are thinking, "This guy wouldn't last 3 days if SHTF"...


...which leads me back to my original post to you...
Please post a picture of you in a bikini. It doesn't matter how you look, it will be fun for us! :vs_wave:


----------



## A Watchman

Medic33 said:


> so let me get this straight- you are worried about codes in you APT but in an emergency your planning(or were planning) to rip up your stove and ***** rig it into a wood burning furnace?
> naw, it doesn't seem like that holds water to me.
> get a freaking propane heater and hide the thing in the closet with a water bob(look it up).





Two Seven One said:


> I'm not talking about the electricity (my current source of heat) being out for a like a few days. That I can deal with and thanks to advice from others here now have a plan for. I'm not worried about ripping up my oven and rig it if SHTF long term. I don't think my apartment manager will be around or even care in that case.  As it stands now though yes I can't have certain items like grills or kerosene heaters while under normal circumstances. Thanks for the advice and as other have said I will get a Mr. Heater and some propane tanks to store in my utility closet. There is no rule against that.


(With his infamous crooked grin and a gleam in his eye, A Watchman thinks he just might be one of the nice guys here on this board when a newbie shows up)

Nawww never mind.


----------



## Two Seven One

Slippy said:


> ...which leads me back to my original post to you...
> Please post a picture of you in a bikini. It doesn't matter how you look, it will be fun for us! :vs_wave:


Since you keep insisting here you go. Enjoy.


----------



## A Watchman

^^^^^ I like this guy!


----------



## admin

Two Seven One said:


> Thank you. I'm sure a lot of people that have read my posts here over the last few days are thinking, "This guy wouldn't last 3 days if SHTF". My goal here is to learn from those of you with a lot of knowledge and expertise and hopefully be able to contribute to the community in the future based on what I have learned and practiced.


Actually, I always appreciate questions of all types. Although I likely don't have to worry too much about emergency heat down here, your post did get me to thinking how long I could handle triple degree temps in the case of a long term power outage, so now I am doing some research too. By the way, if I hadn't said so yet, welcome to the community!


----------



## inceptor

Cricket said:


> Actually, I always appreciate questions of all types. Although I likely don't have to worry too much about emergency heat down here, your post did get me to thinking how long I could handle triple degree temps in the case of a long term power outage, so now I am doing some research too. By the way, if I hadn't said so yet, welcome to the community!


My wife has an easy answer for that, she heads to the motel.


----------



## inceptor

She's a native Texan born and raised but she can't do without the A/C :vs_laugh:


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

Its not an apartment but back when I was a kid we had a massive blizzard that knocked out power for over a week straight. My dad had a kerosene heater that he set up in the basement until it ran out of fuel but we stayed upstairs most of the time. We just dressed warmly and all slept together in the living room using thermal sleeping bags. Today I have a gas log fireplace in the basement, thinking about converting it back to a wood burner just in case.


----------



## Maine-Marine

Two Seven One said:


> I know it might sound stupid but I was thinking I could tear my oven apart and convert it into a wood burning stove using torn out metal duct work to make a chimney for ventilation. My complex is surrounded by forest so there is plenty of wood.


Are you my cousin Wilbur? That sounds like something he would do.


----------



## Two Seven One

Maine-Marine said:


> Are you my cousin Wilbur? That sounds like something he would do.


No but in a true SHTF pinch if I have to I sure as hell will. If you have a better idea what would you do? Thanks.


----------



## Illini Warrior

Two Seven One said:


> No but in a true SHTF pinch if I have to I sure as hell will. If you have a better idea what would you do? Thanks.


hate to tell you but it's not possible to do it safely with a modern stove - it's some prepper urban legend BS that got started years ago from a Jericho TV episode .... most stove & broiler section on stoves heat vent out of a little slot back of the range burners - there's no central collection point for the oven .... that's not taking the heat into consideration - a wood or charcoal fire builds heat over twice what the stove is insulated to handle .... it would be safer and eazier to start from scratch and build a masonry one ....


----------



## Two Seven One

Illini Warrior said:


> hate to tell you but it's not possible to do it safely with a modern stove - it's some prepper urban legend BS that got started years ago from a Jericho TV episode .... most stove & broiler section on stoves heat vent out of a little slot back of the range burners - there's no central collection point for the oven .... that's not taking the heat into consideration - a wood or charcoal fire builds heat over twice what the stove is insulated to handle .... it would be safer and eazier to start from scratch and build a masonry one ....


Thanks, this was part of my initial question to start with. Maybe I should have expressed that better in my OP. My concern was if the oven was even safe to use to burn wood. The reason I even mentioned it instead of thinking to myself, "This would rock," was out of concern that it would not work. What about turning a water heater into a wood burning heat source? Is that viable?


----------



## Medic33

Two Seven One said:


> I'm not talking about the electricity (my current source of heat) being out for a like a few days. That I can deal with and thanks to advice from others here now have a plan for. I'm not worried about ripping up my oven and rig it if SHTF long term. I don't think my apartment manager will be around or even care in that case.  As it stands now though yes I can't have certain items like grills or kerosene heaters while under normal circumstances. Thanks for the advice and as other have said I will get a Mr. Heater and some propane tanks to store in my utility closet. There is no rule against that.


so now you can have kerosene? earlier you said this
quote------- "Hello all,

As in my earlier posts I'm new to prepping. I live in an apartment complex and am trying to figure out a reliable emergency heat system should I stay put for some time during the winter season. *We are not allowed to have kerosene *heaters and such due to fire code. Plus even if I were to have one I imagine gas fuels would be in short supply/availability. What are some good alternatives?

I know it might sound stupid but I was thinking I could tear my oven apart and convert it into a wood burning stove using torn out metal duct work to make a chimney for ventilation. My complex is surrounded by forest so there is plenty of wood.

Anyway, I'm here for advice and recommendations and sorry if I sound stupid and totally newbish. Thank you for your time. "
okay then moving on -well when I was a wee ladd we had a cabin it had a propane wall furnace did ok until the propane ran too low and dad shut it off -he then when out into the shed drug out an ancient cast iron pot belly stove
set it up on some cinder blocks and put the flue(pipes) out one of the windows and boarded/insulated the air gaps with I think was or used to be called a fire blanket? not sure what it was but it wouldn't burn or melt and that is what we used up in the northern Minnesota Siberian freeze called winter during deer season that year it was warm we were happy. now maybe you could do something like that but remember when you burn wood to keep warm -like a generator every one know your there -they can smell the wood burning for a good distance and during the day see the smoke with a propane they see smell nothing and those one pound can you can buy in wall mart last a day or so each and can be bought a few at a time and stored for ever.


----------



## Illini Warrior

Two Seven One said:


> Thanks, this was part of my initial question to start with. Maybe I should have expressed that better in my OP. My concern was if the oven was even safe to use to burn wood. The reason I even mentioned it instead of thinking to myself, "This would rock," was out of concern that it would not work. What about turning a water heater into a wood burning heat source? Is that viable?


better off starting with a closed head steel drum - they actually sell a $50 DIY kit (exhaust piping extra $$) for converting a barrel into a working heat/cook unit .... there's all kinds of blogs & UTubes on additional DIYs to increase it's productivity and usefulness ....

when you're out cruising around - keep an eye out in the industrial type areas for locations that have stuff like barrels, wood pallets & materials that could prove useful in a SHTF situation ....


----------



## jandoe

I live in the country. When we lose power, as emergency backup heat I use both a Mr. Heater Big Buddy hooked up to a 20 lbs propane tank that I use for the grill. I also have a Coleman Cat heater. Of the 2 heaters, I think the Big Buddy is the better of the two

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## SOCOM42

I have a Big Buddy hooked up to two 100 pounders.

This heater is in a comm shelter which is a fallback bunk house.

The heater will run on low for over two months 24/7.

It is only for temps below zero.

Anything above zero and a Coleman lantern will do the job.


----------



## BettyC

Great thread,you have some really cool ideas here


----------



## SGT E

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=pellet+stove

Keep going through the links...after first page of reviews you start finding pellett stove plans!...Lots of people making powerless pellet stoves that are gravity fed! Some very small that will not heat a house or apartment but will keep you from dying in minus 35 degree weather! I'm looking to build a pellet stove that uses pellets for a few months and then the pellet feed can be removed to feed it with regular firewood using ammo cans!


----------



## SGT E

BTW they make a Commercial window mount heater.....works very well for a room or two but not much more than that!






Below is a manual feed pellet stove that lasts two to three hours per fill.....can be converted to wood burner with a regular grate and remove the pellet burner....20 minutes or less....


----------



## Mosinator762x54r

Mr. Heater Lil' Buddy is a good option. Ceramic filament. Burns clean. You can run an inline filter off a larger tank through an extended hose. Turns off if it tips over.



csi-tech said:


> Mr. Heater Big Buddy. They are approved for indoor use with the small bottles and should meet code. If you have natural gas you can get vent free gas logs. Very nice and provide like a billion BTUs. They will flat put me out of a 2500 square foot house if I crank them up.
> 
> Those terra cotta heaters are dangerous.


----------



## Operator6

To roughly calculate how many BTU's you need here's a formula. 

Calculate the area of the room. Length x Width x Height into cubic feet. 

Cubic feet x temperature rise x .133 = Minimum BTU's required. 

Example 12x12x8 = 1152 cubic feet x 50 degree temp rise x .133 = 7660.8 BTU's


----------



## Kevin

I've heard that self-immolation will keep you warm for a while. It's a little bit inconvenient though. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## jon46

I live in an apt to. I'm trying to decide also how I'm going to keep warm in the winter. I'm leaning toward a butane heater. It will not give a lot of heat but will give some. I also heard that the butane canisters store safer then the propane. I also have a butane cook stove so I would just need to store for both.


----------



## Illini Warrior

jon46 said:


> I live in an apt to. I'm trying to decide also how I'm going to keep warm in the winter. I'm leaning toward a butane heater. It will not give a lot of heat but will give some. I also heard that the butane canisters store safer then the propane. I also have a butane cook stove so I would just need to store for both.


actually there's no safety difference between storing either the butane or propane (LP) ... the 1lb LP bottles will be more readily available - able to be re-filled from the larger 20lb tanks (BBQ) by people equipped for that barter .... a LP lantern can do triple duty for someone in an apartment situation - heat/lite/cook ... make sure to read thru the previous postings and concentrate on reducing your survival envelope in the apartment .....

if you have balcony or patio opportunity for a propane BBQ grill - best deal going .....


----------



## agmccall

If we are talking a survival SHTF situation then I would have a Kerosene heater in my closet. I would get the more expensive cans of kerosene sold along side them. Those haters can heat an area quickly and a larger area than the big buddy heaters. But I would also have the propane heaters as well. a small one for the bedroom and a larger one for larger areas of the apartment. In a SHTF scenario I do not think the apartment associations will be knocking on doors with a clipboard checking on rules and regulations.

Remember this is a prep item and not an everyday item. In a situation where the power goes out then just the buddy heaters will do. but if this is something more serious, best to be prepared

al


----------



## RJAMES

Emergency- So not too worried about someone getting after me for heating after the heat has been off for a couple days. 

I would work out vents and use a kerosene heater. or an oil lamp. Issue is you can only store a small amount of kerosene and would not store it in the apartment building.

Safer to store and something a lot of people use is propane gas bottles key is venting. 

Close off all but a small room and only try and heat it. Heat not for comfort rather just enough to make it livable. Use sleeping bags and your regular bedding - sleep everyone in one bed.


----------



## TGus

I own a 4 story (excluding the basement) 125 year old home with double pane windows. The temperatures here can be in the teens or lower for long periods of time. Winter is 4 months long.

Given the temperatures here, I wondered how I would keep my utility water, canned and bottled goods above freezing. We keep our normal winter room temperatures at 55 during the winter. One night, I went into my children's bedroom to check on them, and noticed that the room was quite warm; apparently, *people *can heat a closed room very effectively.

This started me thinking about ways to create a "warm room" for people to work in and later sleep in during the winter. There are many ways of further insulating a room and exposing it to catch the heat of the sun you can research. But I have some useful recommendations:

- Store the supplies you don't want to freeze there.
- Keep a thermometer there to check that the temperature doesn't drop below freezing for long. If that happens, have a small flammable device (Sterno or a candle) you can light until the temperature rises to an acceptable level. These devices should be in a safe place and used only when necessary. (SHTF may last years.)
- Have people doing portable tasks do them in that room, to keep it heated through the day.
- Set a carbon monoxide detector at waist level in each warm room.
- When going to bed, bring hot wrapped bricks or water bottles into bed with you. Hot bricks can also be set in a shielded corner of the room.

Another resource I intend to use for a common use area (not a warm room) is a smoker, with the chimney vented out a window via a flex aluminum vent pipe. Smokers are more efficient than wood stoves and fireplaces if you open the inflow vents all the way, and smoke out only while the lid is open. They can also accept large pieces of wood. I'd cannibalize my forced-air vent sheeting to cover the back wall and floor. I'd also put a carbon monoxide detector across the room.

Lastly, another place to put items you don't want to freeze, is in your basement, if it's partially below ground level. The surrounding soil below the frost line will probably keep the basement warm enough. If so, you could put your "warm room" there too.


----------



## jimLE

Two Seven One..you mentioned a wooded area..is there a flat/level section of land,with in that wooded area?might try building a structure of some kind out of branches and/or tree trunks.then pile leaves pine straw,real thick on top of that..and make it big enough for a tent..and have a mr buddy in the tent..but then again.you'll most and likely have people come to you for warmth,if you did that..


----------



## 1skrewsloose

TGus said:


> I own a 4 story (excluding the basement) 125 year old home with double pane windows. The temperatures here can be in the teens or lower for long periods of time. Winter is 4 months long.
> 
> Given the temperatures here, I wondered how I would keep my utility water, canned and bottled goods above freezing. We keep our normal winter room temperatures at 55 during the winter. One night, I went into my children's bedroom to check on them, and noticed that the room was quite warm; apparently, *people *can heat a closed room very effectively.
> 
> This started me thinking about ways to create a "warm room" for people to work in and later sleep in during the winter. There are many ways of further insulating a room and exposing it to catch the heat of the sun you can research. But I have some useful recommendations:
> 
> - Store the supplies you don't want to freeze there.
> - Keep a thermometer there to check that the temperature doesn't drop below freezing for long. If that happens, have a small flammable device (Sterno or a candle) you can light until the temperature rises to an acceptable level. These devices should be in a safe place and used only when necessary. (SHTF may last years.)
> - Have people doing portable tasks do them in that room, to keep it heated through the day.
> - Set a carbon monoxide detector at waist level in each warm room.
> - When going to bed, bring hot wrapped bricks or water bottles into bed with you. Hot bricks can also be set in a shielded corner of the room.
> 
> Another resource I intend to use for a common use area (not a warm room) is a smoker, with the chimney vented out a window via a flex aluminum vent pipe. Smokers are more efficient than wood stoves and fireplaces if you open the inflow vents all the way, and smoke out only while the lid is open. They can also accept large pieces of wood. I'd cannibalize my forced-air vent sheeting to cover the back wall and floor. I'd also put a carbon monoxide detector across the room.
> 
> Lastly, another place to put items you don't want to freeze, is in your basement, if it's partially below ground level. The surrounding soil below the frost line will probably keep the basement warm enough. If so, you could put your "warm room" there too.


What a great idea, invite friends and family over to help heat your house. Tell them to bring food.


----------

